# Seni 2010



## SanshouMatt (Jul 1, 2008)

Right, who's going?

SENI 2010 - The International Combat Sports Show


----------



## PrideNeverDies (Sep 28, 2008)

booo, its in london, should be in brum !


----------



## YourMMA (Aug 20, 2009)

I'm gonna be there... it's gonna be massive!


----------



## Robk (Nov 8, 2007)

Any decent seminars on?


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

jeevan said:


> booo, its in london, should be in brum !


Right. Like we don't have too few events already...


----------



## benny (Oct 9, 2009)

I'm going I might have a go at the amateur MMA League while I'm there as well


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm going. Not sure why, I think I'm losing it for MMA.

(I'm still very much fascinated by the UFC as a promotion, but MMA in general seems to be dying out... Or maybe it's that I'm PMSing. Ask me how I feel about MMA in two weeks)


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Im going - looking forward to it! - only question I have is, do you buy a ticket for all sections or just the whole bundle?


----------



## Razorstorm (Aug 6, 2009)

been offered a million times to open a stall there, but think gonna pass on this one


----------



## Mandirigma (Oct 8, 2009)

Finally, something in London.

Makes up for going to Mancs for Master Sken show.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

It was in london a few years ago, went with the boys to corner for the ringmasters. Managed to have a walk round, didnt get my signiture of big nog (deeply regreated) but had other priorities. Lil warning bring your pound coins, the car park is quite pricey, kinda like hospital/airport pricey. I think the walk round ticket is a normal fee, but if you wanna sit down for the ringmasters its a lil more (but you can just stand on the outside and see perfectly fine).

I dont think ill be going, my job consists of working almost every weekend of the year


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

rsp84 said:


> Lil warning bring your pound coins, the car park is quite pricey, kinda like hospital/airport pricey.


Here's a tip: DLR. Docklands Light Railway.

Park anywhere in London, you can take the underground, ExCeL has it's own DLR station.

Cars pollute. And they're expensive.

Kunoichi - 25 yo, no car, no driving license for that matter and still a happy economizing bunny :laugh:


----------



## LICKSHOT (Feb 10, 2009)

ill be competing at the gracie invitational and then just be general whoring around. want to do some seminars this year. apparently a big name K! fighter will be doing one.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Still really undecided, because if I go none of my buddies will be interested but if some of you guys are going we should organize a meet!


----------



## thomo16 (Sep 27, 2009)

razorstorm i think openin a stall there wouldn't be to bad could potentially bring in bit of money im goin and i for one would definately be spendin money at your stall.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

LICKSHOT said:


> ill be competing at the gracie invitational and then just be general whoring around. want to do some seminars this year. apparently a big name K! fighter will be doing one.


Goodluck in your comp mate. They had ernesto hoost when i went last time, along with bisping, koscheck, big nog, and they recorded an episode of cage rage in a glass booth type studio.


----------



## Kunoichi (Sep 30, 2007)

MUTINY! said:


> if some of you guys are going we should organize a meet!


That doesn't work. Studies show.


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Im going, now that ive got a new job (no working weekends  ), ill prob be cornering one of out fighters at the ringmasters. If you see me say hi.


----------



## MUTINY! (Jul 31, 2009)

Still unsure whats happening over here, have exams so I gotta wait for my timetable first


----------



## rsp84 (Dec 9, 2008)

Yea, studies come first mate. I think its better this year, theyre getting rid of some of the weght catergories for the ringmasters coz last time it was so hectic(5 diff classes).

Who knows, ive just started training again, got 10weeks, might try a crack at it myself.


----------



## wingnut4 (Jul 22, 2009)

yeh im flying over for this, should be good!


----------



## TheInsuranceMan (Nov 27, 2009)

We'll be at SENI. Not advertising this time round, but still attending. Some of the gyms I insure have guys competing, so I'll be there to cheer them on.


----------

